# فناوری جاوا > برنامه‌نویسی جاوا > سوال: فایل با پسوند jar چیست ؟

## mj_developer

- فایل با پسوند jar چیست ؟
- فایل با پسوند jar چه کاربردی دارد ؟
- آیا میتوان از آن در پلت فرم Microsoft.Net استفاده کرد ؟
- معادل این فایل در پلت فرم Microsoft.Net چه نوع فایلی است ؟

با تشکر...

----------


## javaphantom

> - فایل با پسوند jar چیست ؟
> - فایل با پسوند jar چه کاربردی دارد ؟
> - آیا میتوان از آن در پلت فرم Microsoft.Net استفاده کرد ؟
> - معادل این فایل در پلت فرم Microsoft.Net چه نوع فایلی است ؟
> 
> با تشکر...


jar همان rar که rar همان فایل compress شده است. توشم یک مشت مزخرف فایل یا فلدر هست که توی اون فلدرها یک مشت class فایل هست که جمع جور شده  که اون کلاس فایل ها قبل با پسوند java بودن که توشون با زبان java code زده شده بود و حالا کامپایل شده.

کاربرد rar فایل چیه بابا؟ جمع و جوره با این تفاوت که jvm می شناستش یک حرکاتی می زنه. آخه jvm حرکت زنه.

پلت فرم    Microsoft.Net هم خوب اومدی  :قهقهه:  شما روی هر platformی که jvm بتونی نسب کنی می تونی jarfile یا هر چیزی که مربوط به جاوا باشه رو اجرا یا کامپایل کنی. اگر منظورت windows platform هست آره می تونی اول jvm نسب کن بعد اجرا یا کامپایل کن

سوال آخرتم از نظر من اشتباست.
مفهوم پلت فرم چیه اصلا؟ اگر بری در مورد پلت فرم بخونی متوجه می شی که Mirosoft.Net پلت فرم نیست یک فریم ورک  هست البته  شاید من دارم اشتباه می کنم. windows یک platform هستش.

----------


## persianshadow

Jar فایل به نوعی فایل نهایی و اجرایی شما هست که در اصل یک فایل فشرده شده نظیر فایل zip هست 

و شامل یک سری فایل .class هست ، و در اصل کاربر با دابل کلیک بر روی این فایل می تواند برنامه شما 

رو مشاهده کنه ، برای اینکه در هر جای این فایل قابل اجرا باشه شما باید نسخه ای از Java Run time با 

نام مخفف JRE رو نصب کنی تا با کلیک کردن بر روی فایل Jar این فایل اجرا بشه . از فایل JAR در پلتفرم 

.NET نمیشه استفاده کرد چون فایل JAR پلتفرم خود را دارد.معادل فایل JAR با تفاوت های عمده ای 

همان فایل اجرایی .exe در برنامه های ویندوزی هست.

----------

